# Uncommon Italian boy names



## Renluvlee

We are expecting a baby boy in March and are stuck on a name for him. My husband is Italian and we are looking for something uncommon but not too weird. We both really love the name Romeo but I am afraid no one will like it. Some of our family likes it as it kinda grows on you over time. I have read other threads on this name where people either love it or hate it. Please help but be kind because as I said we both really love Romeo but I would also like some valid reasoning as to why its not a good name. Thanks!

Oh and I am also open for suggestions but we would like to stick to something Italian/exotic sounding :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

I LOVE Italian names! Romeo is cute -- sounds nice -- but i would worry about kid's teasing about Romeo & Juliet to be honest...

Some Italian names i LOVE:

Carlo
Rocco
Nico
Giovanni
Gianni
Dominic
Angelo

Some more suggestions:

Mario
Salvatore
Silvio
Sergio
Luigi
Anthony
Antonio
Lorenzo
Luca


----------



## MommyMika

RubyRainbows said:


> I LOVE Italian names! Romeo is cute -- sounds nice -- but i would worry about kid's teasing about Romeo & Juliet to be honest...

I agree... there's nothing wrong with the name, but kids would probably tease about Romeo and Juliet!


----------



## PG5K

I love Italian names as I have Italian family.

Valentino is one of my faves and my dads name is Franco.


----------



## Renluvlee

My husband's name is Renato Salvatore and so is his fathers but we want to give this baby something different. We were still going to use Salvatore as a middle name like Romeo Salvatore but now I'm wondering if we should just use Romeo as the middle name....IDK! Thanks for the suggestions keep them coming.

I also like

Luca and Lorenzo (thank you Ruby Rainbows)
Roman
Milo (not Italian)


Its so hard though because we keep coming back to Romeo...lol


----------



## Renluvlee

My husband's name is Renato Salvatore and so is his fathers but we want to give this baby something different. We were still going to use Salvatore as a middle name like Romeo Salvatore but now I'm wondering if we should just use Romeo as the middle name....IDK! Thanks for the suggestions keep them coming.

I also like

Luca and Lorenzo (thank you Ruby Rainbows)
Roman
Milo (not Italian)


Its so hard though because we keep coming back to Romeo...lol


----------



## bonjo808

We are Italian too (our last name is Bongiorno) and I'm only considering Italian names. Some names I like are:

Rocco (my fav)
Giovanni
Lorenzo
Lazzaro
Vincenzo (nickname Enzo)

But I do like Romeo too.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I love Vincenzo, nn. Enzo! I watched a reality show over the summer with a cute Italian guy named Enzo!

Valentino is cute too! Especially if your baby is born a bit early... near Valentine's Day! 

I think using Romeo as a middle name is a great idea!

Also, thought of Gino, Dante' & Francesco


----------



## PG5K

I think, if it is a name you keep coming back to then I would go for it. :)


----------



## Belle

Arlo
Luca

Arlo-Luca!


----------



## evewidow

my friends little boy who is italian is called Tommaso


----------



## bonjo808

RubyRainbows said:


> I love Vincenzo, nn. Enzo! I watched a reality show over the summer with a cute Italian guy named Enzo!
> 
> Valentino is cute too! Especially if your baby is born a bit early... near Valentine's Day!
> 
> I think using Romeo as a middle name is a great idea!
> 
> Also, thought of Gino, Dante' & Francesco

OOO did you watch Big Brother!! That's where I heard it and I loved him on that show :) LOL.


----------



## Lil_Apple

Enzo reminds me of the sports car :dohh: I love Romeo but as someone else has said kids can be cruel :-/

I LOVE Dante, Lorenzo and Luca :thumbup: Just gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## massacubano

Dante :)


----------



## Nightnurse

I love *Lorenzo* and *Luca*,why?

Lorenzo Lamas *(the guy who played on falcon crest,google his name and you'll see what I mean,"hunk",lol)*

Luca *(the guy who played on ER,"hunk")*


----------



## Sapphire909

I think Romeo is a cute name. I also like Dominic, Dante and Francesco (nn Frank)


----------



## wubba

Gianfranco :flower:


----------



## RubyRainbows

bonjo808 said:


> RubyRainbows said:
> 
> 
> I love Vincenzo, nn. Enzo! I watched a reality show over the summer with a cute Italian guy named Enzo!
> 
> Valentino is cute too! Especially if your baby is born a bit early... near Valentine's Day!
> 
> I think using Romeo as a middle name is a great idea!
> 
> Also, thought of Gino, Dante' & Francesco
> 
> OOO did you watch Big Brother!! That's where I heard it and I loved him on that show :) LOL.Click to expand...

YES!!!! I love Big Brother! And loved Enzo!! lol


----------



## RubyRainbows

How about Leonardo (nn. Leo)?


----------

